# Turkey tolerance



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

My family yorkie cannot eat turkey. We found out after a few post-holiday tummy troubles. My mom had read online that it doesn't agree with pups, and so no turkey for the yorkie. She can have chicken and whenever her tummy gets upset she eats plain chicken and rice. 

I've noticed quite a few turkey flavor/ingredient varieties of dog food, so I was wondering. Does anyone else have a dog who doesn't tolerate it? Bama (hav-pom) has had turkey dog food without any problems, so I figured it was just the yorkie's sensitive tummy and not something all dogs should avoid. (I can't remember if my mother-in-law's oldest dog could eat it or not-he had several allergy issues). 

And while discussing allergies and intolerances, do dogs ever experience a change in allergies? There were a few years when I couldn't eat wheat. Now I eat as much as I want...the only downside of course is it isn't exactly calorie free. ;-)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Turkey, any amount, gives Gucci diarrhea..and she loves it, of course, but I really limit it to pretty much Thanksgiving and Christmas and even then, I mix the turkey up with her chicken and try to trick her into thinking she is eating turkey only (I'm pretty sure I've fooled her the last few times)..

Knock on wood! that is the plan today, put just enough in so that she thinks she's eating something new, but she will have a bout of runs for the next few days.doesn't tolerate it at all,

In fact, I've read a few places that too much turkey can cause pancreatitis.

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi doesn't get anything different or "extra" on holidays, except that he might get a few pieces of whatever fresh veggies I'm cooking. (and he gets that frequently on non-holidays too)

Turkey, itself, isn't a problem for him, but cooked the way we do on thanksgiving, brined and basted, CERTAINLY isn't good for any dog. We regularly used freeze dried turkey hearts as training treats, though, and they don't bother him at all. 

He does show an intolerance to one meat source, though, and in his case, it's beef. Even the small amount in a joint supplement (made from bovine trachea) was enough to give him loose stools. We switched him to a different one, made from mussels, and he had no further problems.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie can't have poultry at all, but she got a nice serving of butternut squash with some cheese in it today!


----------

